# Look for 5x rainbow tie dye



## Stitches Etc (Apr 20, 2015)

Have a hard time locating a 5x or 6x Rainbow Tie Dye. Port and company doesn't make one. Does any body know of a different company that does? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

may have to make your own


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

https://www.tiedyeusa.com/scripts/live.wsc/site.w?top=catalog&target=main&sponsor=000001


----------

